# Yesterday - BEATLES - video lesson for fingerstyle guitar



## guitarquango (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi friends,

have a wonderful lesson of this great old song:

yesterday-beatles-fingerstyle-guitar

Have fun by playin' & greetz

Jimmy Q.


----------

